

Go 1 Released - srl
https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/golang-nuts/fVonEtwNSFc

======
wink
The discussion: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3766874>

------
robteix
Awesome news! A great job by all involved.

